# STBXW just sent cop to house to keep peace...lol



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

STBXW was coming to pick the last of her stuff up. She bought a city cop into my apartment while she was getting her things. I was seriously laughing at the entire situation. I'm an LEO also and told the cop "does she really think im going to ruin my career over her? LOL" I was just shooting the **** with him for about 15min while her and her dumb friends labored to get everything out.


----------



## how was your day? (Oct 10, 2012)

legiox said:


> STBXW was coming to pick the last of her stuff up. She bought a city cop into my apartment while she was getting her things. I was seriously laughing at the entire situation. I'm an LEO also and told the cop "does she really think im going to ruin my career over her? LOL" I was just shooting the **** with him for about 15min while her and her dumb friends labored to get everything out.


i understand, my stbxw told me she had to serve me papers and get my signature or she would send the police

i told her to send the police

i was a cop for 6 years, would rather talk to them anyways at this point

still haven't seen um


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah. I really felt she did this to show a lack of respect on my job and what i do. Or to have a final "bitach moment" for her. Seriously? Did she honestly think i was going to shoot her or punch her or something? We never had any arguments while separated and never spoke, she did this to spite me.....

On a good note. She looked like crap. Came in wearing bright teal jeans with black cowgirl boots, and polyester shirt. LOL Man she has gain weight to!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

how was your day? said:


> i understand, my stbxw told me she had to serve me papers and get my signature or she would send the police
> 
> i told her to send the police


Perhaps you should change your moniker to "Make My Day"?


----------

